# Dirt 3 ab und zu Grafikfehler



## Schlingel (18. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab in Dirt 3 ab und zu Grafikfehler  (bunte Streifen im Bild ) wenn ich das Auto ausversehen gegen ein Baum oder änliches fahre.Treiber ist aktuell s passiert auch bei älteren Treibern..Was kann das sein.

Spiele es auf dem Acer Notebook an meinem PC ist es aber auch so aber den nehme ich fast nicht zum Spielen.


----------



## Fallguy (19. November 2011)

Die Frage hatte ich hier vor einigen Wochen auch gestellt. Ist wohl ganz normal und soll die Stärke des Unfalls verdeutlichen. Ich hatte auch schon einen Defekt an der
Graka vermutet. 
Also das soll wohl so sein. Man hätte das allerdings besser lösen können^^

Welche Grafikkarte bei Dir verbaut ist würde mich trotzdem interessieren.


----------



## Schlingel (19. November 2011)

Für mich sieht das eher wie Grafikfehler aus.HD 6850m...

mfg


----------



## Freeak (19. November 2011)

Nein das sind KEINE Grafikfehler, es soll lediglich verdeutlichen mit wie viel Kraft und Energie du versucht hast, dein Auto in der Botanik zu Verewigen. Schau dir mal nen paar Ralleycrashviedeos im Web bzw. auf Youtube an, da wirst du ähliche Bildeffekte feststellen können.

Außerdem merkt man es auch am Sound bzw. Geräusch wenn die Bildstörungen Auftreten das das nicht von der Grafikkarte kommt.


----------



## Schlingel (19. November 2011)

Jetzt wo ich das weiß bin ich beruhigt.Bei meinem Acer damals mit 6800 gt sah es erst ähnlich aus bevor die kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. November 2011)

LOL, ich dachte da auch anfangs an Grafikfehler. Und ich finde auch das Codemasters diesen Effekt sich sparen könnte. Sieht einfach schlecht aus.


----------



## Freeak (20. November 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> LOL, ich dachte da auch anfangs an Grafikfehler. Und ich finde auch das Codemasters diesen Effekt sich sparen könnte. Sieht einfach schlecht aus.


 
Hast du schon JEMALS in deinem Leben ne Ralleyübertragung im TV gesehen? Dann wüsstest du nämlich das die Kameras da einiges Abkönnen müssen, aber ab einer bestimmten Grenze macht jede Cam Bildfehler, egal wie gut diese Gedämmt, Abgeschrirmt etc. ist. Daher kommt der Effekt in Dirt3 schon sehr Realistisch Rüber. Da es auch ähnliche Bildfragmente bei ner echten Ralley gibt wenn diese Übertragen wird, gerade beim nem großen Spung oder einem Crash.


----------



## HorseT (20. November 2011)

Sry für OT, aber wie geil ist das denn? Da haben Menschen Angst um ihre Hardware, weil sie nicht erkennen, das es Feature ist... Sehr gut...

Made my Day 

B2T: Das ist kein Grafik-Fehler


----------



## Fallguy (20. November 2011)

Also HorseT,
wenn man sich ne neue Graka kauft, voller Erwartung auf die geile Grafik das Spiel startet und dann so seltsame "Fehler" sieht, finde ich die Sorge das es an der Graka liegen könnte garnicht so abwägig.


----------



## Freeak (21. November 2011)

Fallguy schrieb:


> Also HorseT,
> wenn man sich ne neue Graka kauft, voller Erwartung auf die geile Grafik das Spiel startet und dann so seltsame "Fehler" sieht, finde ich die Sorge das es an der Graka liegen könnte garnicht so abwägig.


 

Also wenn einem die Ohren Abgefallen sind dann Trifft das zu, aber wenn man diese noch hat Hört man deutlich das ein verzerrter Sound Abgespielt wird. Hat ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit den Geräusch aus dem ersten Transformers-Streifen.


----------

